

reredd: think you've reddit before? - aquateen
http://reredd.com

======
run4yourlives
This site makes me cry... reddit was so great in the past.

------
aquateen
I can only get one mongrel instance running. Search also broke when I
deployed. Working on these, but just wanted to get it out there...

------
iamwil
according to the interesting links on reredd, killnine is defn pretty good.

